# Anyone ever install Riobel faucets?



## futz

Did a reno a few months back. The owner bought her own faucets.  Riobel from Selection 25. As usual when the HO's pick out crappy no-name junk, I gripe and complain a bit to the GC and then shrug and install it for them.

---------------------------

The master bathroom got a KIT#1EFL. Crazy weird thing to install. The thermostatic sensor failed within a couple months and all they could get out of it was luke-warm water. I wasted over an hour disassembling the stupid thing and diagnosing the problem. She had to order a new cartridge and wait for it. Hope the new one lasts longer...

These things are so stupidly designed that the two handles clank into each other. Seriously! They won't turn all the way because they hit each other. :laughing: You have to sort of preset the temperature range you want so you can get the temp you want before the handle hits the other one.

---------------------------

The main bath got a EF61L. Today when I was there replacing the thermostatic cart in the master bath she says, "Could you look at the main bath valve too. It's really hard to turn." So I go play with it and yes it is hard to turn. Then I notice that it's leaking badly out the front of the cartridge. Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhhhh!! 

Disassemble it and find that the cartridge has lots of plastic on plastic friction as well as the internal ceramic valve friction. I was going to lube it, but it already was pretty well lubed anyway. I added a bit more and tested again. No change in difficulty of rotation. Nothing is going to help that. It's just piss-poor design. Crappy cartridge.

There are two o-rings where the stem comes out of the cart. Looks like that's what's leaking. I don't have the size with me.

Then the best part - I notice that the back cover of the cartridge is all cracked from them twisting this stiff piece of crap on and off. This thing is only a few months old!

I tell her to order another cartridge. Of course she's totally thrilled by this turn of events.


----------



## Master Mark

*If that would have been me....*

you got lucky.....

if I would have touched that faucet
it probably would have broken , cracked , 
or not gone back together right....and the 
customer looks at me like its my fault and I damaged it.....


I am always very leerey of these odd ball dogs....
they seem to bit me every time i fool with them.

I give them fair warning before I lay a hand on them..


----------



## RealLivePlumber

As do I.

I wish I had a dollar for every time I warned someone about a tub/shower faucet.


----------



## mssp

I tell HO that I dont warrenty anything they supply. WHEN THIS HAPPENS I BILL ACCORDINGLY. Is this what you did?


----------



## futz

mssp said:


> I tell HO that I don't warranty anything they supply. WHEN THIS HAPPENS I BILL ACCORDINGLY. Is this what you did?


When I go back to change the cartridge I will present her with a bill. She knows exactly what's going on, and that I'm not responsible for problems with faucets she supplied.

She can chase her friend, the manager at a local Emco branch who recommended Riobel, for recompense. Wonder how that'll go.  Poor Mike. :laughing: Ah well, it'll be a good lesson for him. Don't recommend crap unless you *know* it's really good. Don't recommend it just because System 25's rep sales-pitched ya into believing. Sucker.


----------



## dsi383

*Selection25/ Riobel*

Yes these are finicky faucets to install and service.
I have installed at least 37 of these. Some fail and some dont.
You need to spend some time and figure out haw they go together.
Once you do it gets easier.
My advice is to tell the customer to keep all paper work.
Also get the customer to ask the seller if they stock or if they can get the parts 
for the faucet.


----------



## SlickRick

dsi383 said:


> Yes these are finicky faucets to install and service.
> I have installed at least 37 of these. Some fail and some dont.
> You need to spend some time and figure out haw they go together.
> Once you do it gets easier.
> My advice is to tell the customer to keep all paper work.
> Also get the customer to ask the seller if they stock or if they can get the parts
> for the faucet.


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## markb

CURSE YOU RIOBEL!!!!! 

That is ALL anyone here is buying for their new homes. Cheap cheap stuff, but made to look like Aqua Brass (...I hate them too, but for other reasons).

We installed one of their thermostatic pressure balanced two handled faucets in the summer. Very "touchy" cartridges. Almost ANY little speck of dirt will cause problems. I was thinking of installing Y Strainers on either side of these valves from now on, but no one wants to pay for them.

They are designed in Montreal, Quebec and manufactured in China  What can we expect.


----------



## DIZ

I like a lot of the stylings of Riobel. Their shower kits have LOADS of variety from square to round and everything in between. One thing that blows is the depth tolerance for the diverter. When rouging in, if you dont communicate with the tile guy you could really screw yourself. Also, the anchor system for the slide bars (hand shower) are not adequate for the distance they sit from finished surfaces. Toggle those [email protected] in and your set.


----------



## Mega Smash

I stumbled upon this thread looking for info on Aqua Brass faucets... thought I'd add my little story.

A few months ago, I did some (very brief) work for this GC, roughing in a couple shower valves. When I asked him what brand they were, he told me they were Riobel. I was honest with him, and I said I was unfamiliar/never heard of them. I swear, this guy must own shares in the company, he went off on me, telling me how they are all he ever purchases for his customers, how they have cartridges that are so easy to change, best thing on the market... blah, blah, blah...

I roughed them in, and sent him the bill - to which he whined about what I was charging him for fittings. That was the first and last job I did for him.

I'll stick to my run-of-the-mill Deltas and Moens, thank you...


----------



## futz

Mega Smash said:


> I stumbled upon this thread looking for info on Aqua Brass faucets... thought I'd add my little story.
> 
> A few months ago, I did some (very brief) work for this GC, roughing in a couple shower valves. When I asked him what brand they were, he told me they were Riobel. I was honest with him, and I said I was unfamiliar/never heard of them. I swear, this guy must own shares in the company, he went off on me, telling me how they are all he ever purchases for his customers, how they have cartridges that are so easy to change, best thing on the market... blah, blah, blah...
> 
> I roughed them in, and sent him the bill - to which he whined about what I was charging him for fittings. That was the first and last job I did for him.
> 
> I'll stick to my run-of-the-mill Deltas and Moens, thank you...


Riobel faucets are total crap. Designed by chimps. More bad things, caused by Riobel's piss poor design, happened with the tub faucet in the original post. I just never bothered to post any of it. At least they gave me some free parts. I guess they realize that their faucets are crap. They're very pretty, but they're crap.


----------



## HOMER

> I'll stick to my run-of-the-mill Deltas and Moens, thank you..


I have not dealt with Moen, but Delta stopped sending parts directly to the plumber... any warranty parts are provided to the homeowner.
I have been installing the Delta shower valves and had a cartridge failure within 2 months.
Had to purchase a new cartridge , return the old one to my supply house, then Delta mailed me a new one.
Price Pfister started doing the same.. only the homeowner can receive warranty parts directly.
I have been installing CFG branded faucets lately as the selection of "0" lead faucets stocked at my supply house is limited.(CFG is a Moen company ,faucet is served up in a plain brown box)wait til I need parts for those......we'll see


----------



## Rook001

*Another Gripe about Riobel*

I installed a Riobel shower system with a personal shower and a separate tub filler valve. As mentioned in one of the earlier posts, I did not have a clear line of communication with the tile installers and the trim for the tub filler valve ended up 2mm beyond the face of the tile when I went to install it. It was a brushed nickel finish over black tile with black unsanded grout joints. 

I offered to caulk the 2mm gaps with some black caulk and the homeowner said that that would be unprofessional and that the wall would have to be cut and the valve moved back. It is not accessible from the back side so, tiles and backer board are going to have to be removed. Worst of all, she wants me to pay for the tile guys time and labor.

If I am ever asked to install another Riobel fixture again, I am charging 4 times the current market install rate and writing disclaimer into the contract freeing me from any miscommunication problems. 

:furious:


----------



## evilcyrus

my 1 Gc always uses this crap.. Parts always missing.. list goes on there CRAP .. CHEAP and i hate installing em.....


----------

